# Master test



## sully174 (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm getting ready to take my state of Michigan master plumbing test. Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Take a prep class and study


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm studying for my masters in Delaware. IPC.


----------



## hawkeye77 (Feb 20, 2009)

sully174 said:


> I'm getting ready to take my state of Michigan master plumbing test. Any advice would be greatly appreciated


I took that test December 2013 I would recommend taking a prep class and studying hard just know the code book


----------



## gardenparty (Jan 29, 2015)

Is there a designation in the United States that allows you to work as a plumber in all states? We have the Red Seal in Canada but I am not sure if there is an equivalent in the US.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

gardenparty said:


> *Is there a designation in the United States that allows you to work as a plumber in all states? *We have the Red Seal in Canada but I am not sure if there is an equivalent in the US.














No. Each state has it's own licensing laws. And some states only have a master plumbing license for each county.

There is no national license. In our country, the federal government leaves a lot up to the individual states.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

A national plumbing code would be very helpful. There is after all only one electrical code.


----------



## Buddy (Oct 25, 2009)

Quick story, I took my masters in 1993 in PA. I asked my good friend If he wanted to study with me to get ready. He said no because he knows everything and in fact told me that he was a better mechanic then me, whichhe actually was. Anyway i studied the IPC for 6 MO. We took the test the same evening and i passed and he failed.Study and then Study some more. Good luck


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I've been slacking on studying but I know I really should get on it.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I know several guys who took a prep class before sitting for the state plumbing exam, and they all failed the first time out. I never took a prep class, and I passed the first time with flying colors. So I am of the opinion that the prep class is a waste of time and money. I don't need to pay a $1,000 just for someone to tell me what to highlight in my book.

I studied for like {6} months every night. It was like going to college. But it was worth the effort. In FL, if a candidate fails one of the state exams, {there are two parts to the exam} he or she has to wait {2} months to take the trade knowledge portion again since it is only given every {2} months. Only {6} times a year is the trade knowledge given. So if one fails it in August, that person has to wait until October to take it again.

We have to draw isometric drawings, and it is wise to do those first before the multiple choice questions.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Pre class can be good or waste depends on every person. The trade part wasn't that hard for me (I studied for a few months before) but the biz & finance....that's another story so I took it and was very helpful on the biz side.


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

My brother has his licenses in NJ, Maine, California and Florida. He said Florida was the hardest. The isometric drawings are something you would benefit from a class. He took his Maine License way back in 1976. They had to wipe a lead joint !!( I just have my NJ license, the test was 8 hours, 4 on code and 4 on business law.Glad I did take the course. There was a ton of math on mine. ) How many guys out there could wipe a lead joint now? Or even know what it is ? Up to about 10 years ago I use to poor lead joints when tying into a cast iron hub. Used to use ****** fittings also. I really dont think you could find one of those now. Those were definitely the old days ! Thankfully some of the old ways are gone. There are still some new ways I am not convinced are better. Then again it is hard to teach an old dog new tricks. Stiil like my water piping in copper and my gas in black !! My son who works mainly with a friend of mine doing new construction, hates working with me when it comes to those. They use Pex and Gas Tight. I am not against it, just like to use what and how I was taught. I have my Ward Flex cert. ,but have only used it once or twice. As the saying goes to each his own. As long as it is safe,neat and correct !!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

HonestPlumb said:


> My brother has his licenses in NJ, Maine, California and Florida. He said Florida was the hardest. The isometric drawings are something you would benefit from a class. He took his Maine License way back in 1976. They had to wipe a lead joint !!( I just have my NJ license, the test was 8 hours, 4 on code and 4 on business law.Glad I did take the course. There was a ton of math on mine. ) How many guys out there could wipe a lead joint now? Or even know what it is ? Up to about 10 years ago I use to poor lead joints when tying into a cast iron hub. Used to use ****** fittings also. I really dont think you could find one of those now. Those were definitely the old days ! Thankfully some of the old ways are gone. There are still some new ways I am not convinced are better. Then again it is hard to teach an old dog new tricks. Stiil like my water piping in copper and my gas in black !! My son who works mainly with a friend of mine doing new construction, hates working with me when it comes to those. They use Pex and Gas Tight. I am not against it, just like to use what and how I was taught. I have my Ward Flex cert. ,but have only used it once or twice. As the saying goes to each his own. As long as it is safe,neat and correct !!


Pump on the supply or return side of furance??


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I borrowed plumbing and gas code books and a couple of study guides, studied for about a month and passed easily. The next equal or better plumber at the same company I was working for took the class and failed a couple of times. No way to predict how good of a test taker you are or how good your math skills are.


----------



## sully174 (Jan 31, 2015)

I got some study guides from my locals plumbing instructor. I just feel like I'm getting in over my head. I do more pipefitting than plumbing.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

sully174 said:


> I got some study guides from my locals plumbing instructor. I just feel like I'm getting in over my head. I do more pipefitting than plumbing.


Plumbing for 7 years and u ended up being a pipefitter? There's an old quote saying between a plumber and pipefitter..


----------



## sully174 (Jan 31, 2015)

I work out of a dual local. I guess I should clarify, I should have said in my intro I've been a plumber/ pipe fitter for the last 7 years. I also have pipe welding certs, back flow certified, and a med gas license.


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

rjbphd- always supply side !!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

HonestPlumb said:


> rjbphd- always supply side !!


On the furance?????


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

dclarke said:


> A national plumbing code would be very helpful. There is after all only one electrical code.


Nope. The NEC is the most recognized electrical code. The ICC has one also Chapter 34 of the IRC


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

GAN said:


> Nope. The NEC is the most recognized electrical code. The ICC has one also Chapter 34 of the IRC



I guess I'm wrong. I've only ever heard of the NEC and there's much more info and less confusion when it comes to electric code vs plumbing code.


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

I took a prep class with Dan O'Gorman here in NJ in 2003.
Best advice is to STUDY. I studied hard for 6 months. Here in NJ the test was 3 parts,
Code - Law - drawing. I'm proud to say i was one of only 13 out of 638 who passed the
first time out. STUDY STUDY STUDY Equals Mo Money, Mo Money, Mo Money


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

plumber11928 said:


> I took a prep class with Dan O'Gorman here in NJ in 2003.
> Best advice is to STUDY. I studied hard for 6 months. Here in NJ the test was 3 parts,
> Code - Law - drawing. I'm proud to say i was one of only 13 out of 638 who passed the
> first time out. STUDY STUDY STUDY Equals Mo Money, Mo Money, Mo Money


I took his prep course as well. It's worth it's weight in gold!!!!! Now he's my go to go for the continuing education classes!


----------



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

I just passed mine in ohio. Just get familiar with where things are at in the code book so you can find them quick because no matter how much you study your going to have to look up alot of the questions. You'll do fine with the math if your a Pipefitter.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Illinois you can't use a book.


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

plumber11928- What year did you get your license ? If that is your number you were probably a couple of years after me.


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

sully174 said:


> I'm getting ready to take my state of Michigan master plumbing test. Any advice would be greatly appreciated


I know this is late, but how did you do?

You will need a prep class.

The entire master exam is tough, but the material takeoff and chart practical can be rough. Plus you have no clue how they grade the takeoff.

Don't underestimate the written part, either.


-Don't forget your scale conversion ruler
-Floor drains are always zero DFU on the test.
-Use color pencils on the takeoff when calculating pipe
-If you need a 4x1.5 Wye, which you will, it wont be there! Use a 4x2 wye and a 2x1.5 reducer.


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

My test had a major amount of math on it. Which required knowing the formula's for solving them. Most of which were of high school level. You would be amazed at how fast you forget simple formula's for volume, grade, circumference, area, flow rates based on size, the Pythagoreun Theory etc. Glad I spent the $250.


----------



## srloren (Nov 19, 2014)

You can pass most tests with a 70% if you select "C" for all the questions. Yea...

Don't you even try that, it is BS. Study, Study, Study and stick with a good teacher.


----------



## sully174 (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm taking the test September 23.


----------



## ClassicPlumbing (Aug 5, 2014)

There are books that you can purchase that has practice tests for the international plumbing code and another book for the business part of the masters. I used those instead of going to a class and passed the first time. There are a lot of books out there that you can use, however, you have to look up the answers to each question and make sure it matches the codes to your area. It takes time, but worth it. I had no intention of sitting in six eight hour long classes for three weekends in a row for prep. Most of those people didn't pass the first time anyway. I did study for 8 months for the test though on my own. I guess it depends on how you learn. If you are able to learn better by traditional means (teacher, classroom, blackboard) then take a prep class. I learn better by reading on my own, so you have to make a choice of what's better for you.


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

ClassicPlumbing said:


> There are books that you can purchase that has practice tests for the international plumbing code and another book for the business part of the masters. I used those instead of going to a class and passed the first time. There are a lot of books out there that you can use, however, you have to look up the answers to each question and make sure it matches the codes to your area. It takes time, but worth it. I had no intention of sitting in six eight hour long classes for three weekends in a row for prep. Most of those people didn't pass the first time anyway. I did study for 8 months for the test though on my own. I guess it depends on how you learn. If you are able to learn better by traditional means (teacher, classroom, blackboard) then take a prep class. I learn better by reading on my own, so you have to make a choice of what's better for you.


 That advice may be helpful to others, perhaps in another state. He will need a prep course to improve his chances at passing. He will need to be prepped of the material takeoff and chart practical (2 of 3 parts of exam), and those are parts that those online tests and online preps do not offer. 

Without prep from someone in Michigan, the chances of passing are very slim. The test is based off the 2012 Michigan Plumbing Code and is adopted from the IPC. However there are differences in the two.

Good luck.


----------



## ClassicPlumbing (Aug 5, 2014)

I wish they would just standardize the test across the nation so one wouldn't have to go through the process of getting another license if they moved to another state, etc.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

ClassicPlumbing said:


> I wish they would just standardize the test across the nation so one wouldn't have to go through the process of getting another license if they moved to another state, etc.


Country of Illinois won't stand for it..


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Neither would Massachusetts .


----------



## PRNJ (May 12, 2015)

I just passed my Masters Exam today in NJ. 4 year apprenticeship and 1 year journeyman. I had more trouble getting all the Department of Labor paperwork in order here then anything else. Will say a new company does the testing here (PSI) and the test is very difficult. No more drawing section for the practical application portion. It is all isometric analysis and Pythagorean theorem based diagrams. Lots of sizing questions on roof drain piping also . Damn hard It is and I'm a helluva good test taker . I studied notes for a week from my code class I took for my apprenticeship training but lots of questions were asked on topics most guys don't work on ( medical vacuum systems, aspirations, bed pan washers) luckily I do a lot of work in the hospital systems here .


----------



## Grimmeute (May 8, 2012)

PSI does our test here in Okla also. I been trying to figure out what to study so I'm not having to memorize the IPC, IFGC, Buiness Law, OSHA(742 pages), Okla Workmen Comp Law, Okla Liability Laws, Okla Fine Schedule, Mathmatics for plumbers and pipe fitters and the Okla lien Laws.
That is too much sheit to try and memorize.
I cant find a prep coarse for Okla.
Got an Inspector that said he can show me how to set up my books with tabs for $35/hr but that was about it.


----------



## GrtLksPlbr (Aug 12, 2014)

hawkeye77 said:


> I took that test December 2013 I would recommend taking a prep class and studying hard just know the code book



Small world. I was there, too, then came back in March to take the Plumbing Contractor's exam.


----------



## GrtLksPlbr (Aug 12, 2014)

sully174 said:


> I'm taking the test September 23.


Study the book and learn where everything is so you can make the most of the time allowed. You're probably aware of this, but you also have to study the State Plumbing Act 733 of 2002. I don't recall there being many questions on the content of Act 733, but there is some stuff in there.

Be sure you remember the formula for calculating the volume of a vessel, the weight of water, the amount of water in a cubic foot. You'll need those to calculate the weight/volume of a storage tank.

Roof drains figure into the 4 story building (+ basement) portion of the test. Be sure you read the instructions on the test carefully for this section because there are different charts for different % of pitch. I let myself get flustered at how much time had gone by and missed reading which % of slope I was supposed to use and failed that portion by 3%.

The take-off drawing was actually pretty easy for me, because it was like looking at a blueprint and figuring out what materials were needed - something that I had been doing for years. Make sure you practice that one several times.

The written test is always daunting, but don't fall under it's spell of intimidation. Stay calm and take each question as it comes. My main piece of advice on this section is to make use of the piece of scrap paper they give you. Answer only the questions you're sure of the first time through the question booklet. Write down the # of any questions that you think you know in a column on the scrap paper and in a separate column, write down the # of any question that you don't know. By answering the questions you know first, you get the most possible correct answers on the answering sheet the quickest. Once you've answered the ones you know, go back and work on the ones you think you know, but just needed a little confirmation from the code book. Now, you've gotten even more questions answered correctly. Lastly, take the time to find the answers to the ones you didn't know. Burn all the time available until you're certain that you can't do any better. Don't worry about how many people have already finished. IME, some of those folks have simply given up or have done all they can do.

Basically, pick the low hanging fruit first.

Stay calm and be confident. Panic will mess with your head.

Good Luck!


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Country of Illinois won't stand for it..




Wait a wee bit. For us Southern boys it is the "Country of Chicago", since your area is the only one in the State that has it's own license & code which the rest of us are not recognized for, but the rest of the State recognizes the IDPH license. :blink:
Was just up near Chicago late last week, Went to the IPIA seminar in Addison. Nothing personal, but I am sure glad I don't live up there, entering the metro area was depressing and as busy as any part of St. Louis for quite a larger area. Decided not to to try to do some site seeing in downtown for the traffic and hassle.

Now Missouri, is nuts. You have a St. Louis City license, County License, St. Charles city license, St. Charles County license, along with several other jurisdictions in just the St. Louis metro area. Now several of the smaller areas have just a simple open book test then collect a license fee.

One thing I have a time with are "closed book" testing. This is ridiculous. In my years unless I stand corrected everyone I know who works or inspects, still opens up the books which change every few years or so. All International Code Council testing is based on open book tests. I guess the powers that be seem to think the Code Book should be memorized for plumbing. :no:


----------



## srloren (Nov 19, 2014)

GAN said:


> Wait a wee bit. For us Southern boys it is the "Country of Chicago", since your area is the only one in the State that has it's own license & code which the rest of us are not recognized for, but the rest of the State recognizes the IDPH license. :blink:
> Was just up near Chicago late last week, Went to the IPIA seminar in Addison. Nothing personal, but I am sure glad I don't live up there, entering the metro area was depressing and as busy as any part of St. Louis for quite a larger area. Decided not to to try to do some site seeing in downtown for the traffic and hassle.
> 
> Now Missouri, is nuts. You have a St. Louis City license, County License, St. Charles city license, St. Charles County license, along with several other jurisdictions in just the St. Louis metro area. Now several of the smaller areas have just a simple open book test then collect a license fee.
> ...



Everyone knows that Cities like state and Federal Government wastes your tax dollars and need these fees to continue to stay in the business of wasting. Until people demand that they take care of spending just as you and I have to, nothing will change. As far as testing Plumbers or Electricians or any other technical craft, there should be only one test performed by the State. No others, period. This test should not be easily passed but should show your knowledge of the trade including understanding business aspects and Contract Law. I agree with the above statement as long as there are time constraints.


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

Here's how things work in MI. I think it's an excellent set up.

We have:
-Apprentices. Can only perform plumbing while directly supervised. 

-Journey Plumber (Journeyman). Can perform plumbing unsupervised. Can supervise apprentices, be a foreman, train apprentices, talk with inspectors.

-Master Plumber. Same as Journeyman but can plan plumbing projects, is legally responsible in most cases, can sign, admit and promote a helper to an apprentices, can and must sign for apprentices to take journeyman exam, can and must sign for a journeyman to take master exam. Can be the representative for a plumbing contractor, if they themselves are not a plumbing contractor. The Master is the gatekeeper to the trade. Only a master can admit and see you through all stages, to be part of our precious guild.

-Plumbing Contractor. This license is key and useless at the same time. You must be a Master Plumber AND a Plumbing contractor to operate a firm OR Be a plumbing contractor and have a master plumber sign on as your representative. A Master can only represent one firm, bearing the same name, and one location. A Master is required for each additional location.


----------

